# Need help!!



## Cadet Dang (20 Aug 2006)

Hi im been in cadets for about 3 years now and i feel like i want to quit except my parents won't let me (keep on going on about how this will help my future etc..) and well i want to do other things in my afterschool time like join some sport teams and i know im going to be busy a lot and i feel cadets getting boring (no offence just my take) and it feels like a chore for me to go to training nights everyday. Can anyone tell me if there a good way to convince my parents to let me quit or reason why i shoulden't. 

p.s: does anyone how to get cridets for cadet's? if it will take me a lot of time i can use that as a point.


----------



## Franko (21 Aug 2006)

Alrighty....first off
MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

*Regarding the use of "MSN speak"* versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

How to get yourself banned: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37897.0.html


Then try this for reading:

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

*FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS* - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

If at the end of all that....ask away.

Regards


----------

